# Rasmeuson's B+B scones



## LEFSElover (Sep 10, 2007)

Dinner scones
makes 8
preheat oven to 400°

2 c flour
1/2 t salt
1/2 t baking soda
2 T baking powder
4 heaping T light brown sugar
Mix all together in a large bowl.
cut a stick of butter a little more than half, use the larger of the halves and cut that into the flour mix with your hands until mealy.
make a hole in the center of the mixture.
drop in:
1 egg yolk
1/2 c heavy whipping cream
1/2 c soft whipped cream cheese
mix all together.
when it comes together [but may seem still a bit dry] drop it onto a flour surface and bring into a ball then knead 10 -12 times.
Form a disk about 1" high and the round size of a salad plate, and using a scraper, halve the mix, cut down center, and again and again and again until you have 8 triangles.
place on non greased baking sheet. 
use egg white mixed with a little heavy cream and sugar to paint the top of the scones so they'll brown up.
bake about 10-12 minutes, serve with butter


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG, I love scones! Your recipe looks lovely and very tempting. As I was reading, I was mentally checking off all the ingredients in my head so I know I'll be out to get heavy whipping cream in the morning!!! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 13, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OMG, I love scones! Your recipe looks lovely and very tempting. As I was reading, I was mentally checking off all the ingredients in my head so I know I'll be out to get heavy whipping cream in the morning!!! Thanks for sharing this.


Ms Fisher, you won't be disappointed, they are moist and wonderful, just remember, don't overwork the dough, underwork it if anything and be generous with the glaze on top, it really crisps up and tops the scones nicely


----------

